# China Glaze Up And Away spring 2010



## Lackoholic (Nov 23, 2009)

I really like the look of thease creamy pastels... I cannot wait for spring!












Source

What do you think ladies?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 23, 2009)

i think they look lovely, i really like pastel creams so i feel like this collection was made specificaly for me.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like a great set. I can't wait to see some swatches


----------



## Lucy (Nov 24, 2009)

lemon fizz and peachy keen look gorgeous


----------



## calmo73 (Nov 25, 2009)

I really like several of those colors and am looking forward to seeing swatches, as well!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 26, 2009)

For me I dont really like those colors jus bc Im more of a dark colored fingernail polish gal but if I liked the pastel colors then Id go for em cuz theyd be cute but light colors dont look good on me. Dark colors do cuz it makes my fingers look longer and skinnier.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 27, 2009)

I need a nailpolish friend in the US.


----------



## creolesugar (Nov 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lackoholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i really like the look of thease creamy pastels... I cannot wait for spring!
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...=1258734422096

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...=1258723258964

source

what do you think ladies?

i love pastels!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 5, 2009)

Scrangie has put up her swatches, here they are girls










Flyin' High






Four Leaf Clover






Grape Pop






Happy Go Lucky






Heli-Yum






High Hopes






Lemon Fizz






Light As Air






Peachy Keen






Re-Freshmint






Something Sweet






Sugar High

source


----------



## Lucy (Dec 5, 2009)

i love the whited out shades a lot better than the richer ones. i so want lemon fizz..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 5, 2009)

after seeing the swatches i am not so sure i want this collection any more. The colors are for the most part much brighter i only see 2-3 polishes i even like


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 5, 2009)

I actually like quite a few of those, thanks for posting the swatches. They would make adorable spring skittles!


----------



## calmo73 (Dec 6, 2009)

While the swatched colors are nice, I don't see any that I just have to have, so I think I'll pass on this collection. They do look pretty in the bottle but seeing them on actual nails kinda was a letdown for me.


----------



## corky_ake (Jan 10, 2010)

Re-Freshmint and Lemon Fizz &lt;3


----------

